# neue AMD prozessoren



## CiTor (17. Mai 2002)

Vor etwa 4 Tagen habe ich auf einer Page gelesen, dass AMD noch diesen Sommer mal wieder eine total neue Serie von Prozessoren ausliefern wird (2.3 - 2.5 GHZ real). Ich werde mir in ca. 2 Monaten einen neuen PC kaufen, ich will jedoch auf diese neuen Prozessoren warten, bovor ich zugreife.

Hat jemand was von genauen Daten gehoert? Oder weiss jemand wo man die besten Infos darueber finden kann (AMD.com sux, die posten ihre neuerungen nie am richtigen platz und nie zur richtigen Zeit, und ausserdem muss man noch gross suchen  )

Waere cool, wenn jemand was gehoert haette,

CiTor


----------



## AvS (17. Mai 2002)

Ja, von AMD wird es dieses Jahr [ich weiss nicht obs noch diesen Sommer sein wird] eine völlig neue CPU-Generation geben die sogennante "Clawhammer-Reihe" aber sie geht weit über 2,5 Ghz. Sie geht laut AMD bis zu 5Ghz.

Natürlich werden die auch was kosten, wobei aber gleichzeitig wiederum die Preise für die Athlon XP+ CPU-Chips fallen....

Jetzt musst du für dich klarmachen ob du gerne viel für sehr guten oder wenig Geld für guten CPU-Speed ausgeben willst.

AvS


----------

